# Composing on a laptop with 16gb of RAM



## sIR dORT (Apr 6, 2020)

As of now, those are my specs, and they won't be changing soon. So I'm trying to find ways to speed up my process (aka building mini templates that squeeze my CPU quite a bit) and was wondering what those of you with similar specs are doing to speed up yours.

DJM


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 6, 2020)

As my 2011 iMac just died (@miket !) I've just I've ordered a MBP with 16gb as a replacement, so following with interest.

My plan is to run a "disabled track" setup in Logic, loading only as needed albeit off a fast SSD.


----------



## sIR dORT (Apr 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> My plan is to run a "disabled track" setup in Logic, loading only as needed albeit off a fast SSD.


I've found that for me (using HWO, particularly the strings) that's the only way to keep it running somewhat smoothly.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 6, 2020)

I picked up VSL SE 1/1Plus for the main sounds and just use better libraries for anything that stands out. I also would bounce or freeze tracks to use less RAM/CPU whenever possible. Disable the midi track, but don't delete. You can always re-bounce if needed.


----------



## CT (Apr 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> As my 2011 iMac just died (@miket !) I've just I've ordered a MBP with 16gb as a replacement, so following with interest.
> 
> My plan is to run a "disabled track" setup in Logic, loading only as needed albeit off a fast SSD.



I'm so sorry. Now I'm terrified.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Apr 6, 2020)

I ran a mid-2012 MacBook Pro with 16Gb of RAM up until about a year and a half ago (got it in mid 2012 too, so it’s been a minute). Mostly using EWSO during that time, and the HWO libraries near the end. The ESWO stuff is pretty light of course, but despite how notoriously resourceful hefty the HWO libraries could be, I was just fine. Now I don’t use templates ever, never liked the idea. So I’m typically running projects that only contain the tracks I need. Freezing, bouncing in place, opting for lighter patches (still don’t use the Powerful System patches in the HWS library), and keeping a high buffer rate all help to lighten the load.

I still do everything on a MacBook Pro, only now have the luxury of running 32Gb. You’ll definitely feel the bottleneck that 16Gb can be at times, but unless your workflow is unnecessarily bloated from the get-go, there are workarounds that are there and are simple to use. Hardly feel like workarounds after a while, just part of an effective workflow.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 6, 2020)

miket said:


> I'm so sorry. Now I'm terrified.


It was the main HD. The first warning was a 30 minute boot time(!) followed by some loud clicks. Then nothing.

I managed to boot into safe mode from a Time Machine backup and reinstall the OS onto an external SSD (which made the iMac run about a zillion times faster - you should try it.)

It's still not right though. The internal fans are now playing a new tune, the screen has a suspicious flicker on it etc etc. In sunnier times it might be a repair job but my wife put her foot down after I spent two days fixing the machine and "requested" I retired it.

So, new Mac on the way whilst I nurse this one for the next few days.

Mike - back on topic - if I remember rightly you had some success with BBCSO and 16gb?


----------



## CT (Apr 6, 2020)

32, not 16, sorry!

I will hold mine extra close tonight.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> As my 2011 iMac just died (@miket !) I've just I've ordered a MBP with 16gb as a replacement, so following with interest.
> 
> My plan is to run a "disabled track" setup in Logic, loading only as needed albeit off a fast SSD.




I have no idea whether this is true, but it's worth considering:









Leaker Claims New 13-inch MacBook Pro Coming as Soon as Next Month


Apple will announce a new 13-inch MacBook Pro in May with the codename J223, according to a rumor shared by YouTuber and leaker Jon Prosser. Note:...




www.macrumors.com


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have no idea whether this is true, but it's worth considering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting older - can you read a 13 inch screen? I really miss my old 17 inch screen. Except carrying it around. It was way too heavy.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 6, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm getting older - can you read a 13 inch screen?



Actually I can, in fact I have no problem reading my 11" MacBook Air's screen.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have no idea whether this is true, but it's worth considering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure. I would have waited but I need a machine to earn $ now. Kind of annoyed I'm forced into it as the Mac buying process is something to be savoured and over-analysed until you see the Matrix or go mad. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Truthtrader (May 21, 2020)

I have been working like this for some time as i have not been able to get to the studio.

My work around is using reaper and having projects within projects. So you can have a main project Orchestra, the have sub projects as tracks. 

so string project is track one
brass two etc

when you work in the string project reaper can basically render a wav file and deactivate the plugins under that project.

my main issue was i thought it would be slow, but going in and out of sub projects is quick and easy

reaper tutorial


----------



## I like music (May 21, 2020)

Pretty sure my IB + IW + SM strings template is half of that, if not less. Guessing you wouldn't buy libraries that are easy on RAM (because if you could, then you'd probably just buy another computer) but I have found these libraries to be lean as fuck.


----------

